# yearbook



## burefan

Hi everyone,

I am having trouble translating the word "yearbook" into French. I am talking about American tradition of publishing a book of photos of students each school year that kids could purchase. There are some individual portraits as well as pictures of various clubs/sports teams, and candids. As far as I know, this tradition exists in middle-high schools. Everyone likes to get them signed by their friends and even teachers. Sorry for the long description of the concept, but I personally never seen anything like this anywhere else, so I am not sure if non-Americans would know what I am talking about. 

So far I have come up with "l'annuaire scolaire", but I am not sure if this would be correct. Please help!

~Merci


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour burefan,

Annuaire de l'école / de l'université / de la fac devrait en effet faire l'affaire. […]


----------



## HarryCover

Annuaire is not good; it would contain only a list of names & addresses
Almanach is the closest I can think of


----------



## heydzatsmi

I see what you mean but I think it doesn't exist here... : so it's quite hard to find a simple "word" which is able to replace all the explanation, so, if you wanna use it in a sentence maybe keep "yearbook"

something like that :

Le "yearbook", livre scolaire typiquement Americain, contenant les noms et photos de tous les eleves ayant fréquenté l'établissement durant l'année.


----------



## burefan

I *was *considering "l'almanach de lycée" but somehow dismissed it as not a valid option. Now I am thinking that this variant might fit a little better in my context since the whole idea of an yearbook is not to list names with some contact info, but to preserve memories of the particular school year through the photos of students. Thank you for all your thoughts and suggestions so far!!!


----------



## doodlebugger

_L'album promo_.


----------



## CoverG

l'album de finissants


----------



## parbr2

It should be l'album des finissants because it is a very particular audience


----------



## Dash318

L'album annuel


----------



## parbr2

L'album annuel is a bit too vague


----------



## Dash318

Then It would be : "L'album de photos annuel de l'institution", but I wanted to avoid using too much words.





parbr2 said:


> L'album annuel is a bit too vague


----------



## parbr2

I guess that could work too - but I think it depends upon which region in Canada


----------



## yuechu

Is the WR Dictionary's "l'album de la promotion" commonly used? (Is that what is used in Quebec, for example?) Also, does anyone know why it's called "l'album de la promotion"? I guess it could be used for promoting the school, but I never thought that that was its main purpose...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## joelooc

trombinoscope
The only typically french tradition that comes close to a yearbook except it is rarely published in the form of a lavish hardback edition and contains hardly anything beside ID pictures. It would have to be called  "trombinoscope de 2017"
"trombine" is colloquial for "face"


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, joelooc! I looked it up but it does indeed look a bit different from what you see in yearbooks.

I think I might use the translation "album annuel".
Thanks again!


----------



## Nicomon

Salut baosheng,

Comme CoverG (post 8) - qui est de Toronto - l'a écrit, on dirait chez nous : _album de(s) finissants_.
  Il y a aussi (il me semble que c'est ce qui était écrit sur celui de mon fils) : _album-souvenir. _

Extrait de *cette page* du GDT : 





> Définition
> Album dans lequel sont rassemblées les photos-souvenirs d'un groupe d'élèves ou d'étudiants, accompagnées de textes qui dressent leur portrait et rappellent les faits marquants survenus au cours du cycle d'études qui se termine.


  En réponse à la question  _Why is it called l'album de la promotion ?_   Dans ce cas, le sens de _promotion _est  celui-ci ;





> Ensemble des diplômés d’un établissement d’enseignement qui ont terminé la même année le même programme d’étude.


 Et non, ce n'est pas ce qu'on dirait au Québec.

T'auras compris aussi en lisant l'autre fil que _trombinoscope_ (que je trouve joli, par ailleurs ) ne se dit pas au Québec.


----------



## joelooc

"Classe 2017" calqué sur "class of 2017" mais aussi utilisé en France dans le vocabulaire militaire (mais pour une classe d'âge).


----------



## Kecha

baosheng said:


> Is the WR Dictionary's "l'album de la promotion" commonly used? (Is that what is used in Quebec, for example?) Also, does anyone know why it's called "l'album de la promotion"? I guess it could be used for promoting the school, but I never thought that that was its main purpose...
> Merci d'avance !


"Promotion" here means "year", the people who graduated that year.



joelooc said:


> "Classe 2017" calqué sur "class of 2017" mais aussi utilisé en France dans le vocabulaire militaire (mais pour une classe d'âge).


Aussi "Promotion 2017"

Just wondering though, yearbooks have everyone (junior, etc.), not just the graduating seniors?


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne l'ai pas écrit plus haut, mais l'année d'obtention du diplôme (_graduatio year_) est bien sûr inscrite sur l'« _album souvenir / album de(s) finissants _».

Je n'ai pas pensé que « _promotion_ » voulait dire « _année _».   J'étais convaincue que c'était la définition que j'ai mise plus haut...

Au Québec, c'est à la fin du cycle  secondaire - qui fait le pont entre le primaire et le collégial - qu'un _album souvenir _est remis (en fait, on doit l'acheter, si on le veut).
À l'école primaire, ce sont des photos de groupe.   Bon, il se peut que ça ait changé, mais c'était comme ça quand mon fils a fait ses études.


----------



## Quantz

Album de finissants est un pur québécisme.
Les lycées français à l'étranger emploient Yearbook.


----------



## Nicomon

Je veux bien croire qu'_album de finissants_ est un « pur québécisme » mais j'ai répondu - en juin 2017- à la question de baosheng (qui a changé de pseudo pour yuechu) : 





> (Is that what is used *in Quebec*, for example?)


 J'ose croire que les autres termes suggérés par le GDT (où il n'est pas précisé « Québec ») comme _album-souvenir_ ou _album de fin d'études _seraient compris.
Sinon, comme il est écrit dans le dico de WR (déjà mentionné)  :   _album de la promotion.
_
Je trouve un peu paresseux de traduire _yearbook _par _yearbook_.


----------



## Quantz

Le GDT est le faux ami par excellence : beaucoup de formules ravissantes, souvent totalement inusitées en France.
L'OP n'était pas québecois, mais russe.
Yearbook, paresseux sans doute, mais en l'espèce, ce qui compte, c'est l'usage.
Et l'usage dans les écoles françaises, c'est… yearbook.
"parking", c'était en 1926…


----------



## Nicomon

yuechu (aka baosheng) - qui a réanimé ce fil en juin 2017 - est canadien, et c'est à lui que j'ai répondu.  À Rome, on fait comme les Romains.
Si vous préférez dire _yearbook_, ça vous regarde.

Je n'ai pas, à ce jour, trouvé d'équivalent européen du GDT bilingue (parfois trilingue) et de la banque Termium trilingue.
Si vous en connaissez, je suis preneuse.


----------



## Quantz

Cela ne me "regarde" pas et je ne "préfère" pas : c'est l'usage que je regarde.
Vous ne trouverez aucune occurrence d'album de finissants en France (la quasi-totalité des liens sont québécois), et l'expression ne sera pas comprise.
Il y a bien d'autres options que le GDT, mais cela suppose de croiser les sources. Le GDT et Termium ne servent à peu près à rien
à un locuteur français, car ils fournissent pour l'essentiel des syntagmes propres à la langue française du Québec. Ajoutons que les éditeurs français
qui publient au Québec des ouvrages traduits en français doivent fréquemment les adapter au québécois.


----------



## Nicomon

Quantz said:


> Il y a bien d'autres options que le GDT, mais cela suppose de croiser les sources.


 Évidemment qu'il y en a d'autres, que je consulte aussi! Sans compter les dicos traditionnels sur support papier.
Aux utilisateurs de juger de la pertinence.  





> Lorsque les traductions d'un mot diffèrent en français québécois et en français de France [...] les deux formes sont présentées avec un paragraphe expliquant l'origine des termes, leur usage et leur conformité. Le GDT permet donc aux rédacteurs d'adapter leur écriture à leur public cible, qu'il soit nord-américain, européen ou africain. *Source*


 Si un Canadien demande précisément si tel mot ou tel autre se dit au Québec, je réponds ce que je sais en tant que « pure laine » comme on dit.
Je le réfère ensuite à des sources canadiennes/québécoises pour appuyer mes dires.

Il ne faudrait pas non plus faire croire aux « non Français » que le français parlé au Québec est si différent.  À chacun ses régionalismes.
Au fait, diriez-vous _adapter au belge, au suisse, au martiniquais, etc. _ en parlant de français parlé ailleurs?  Sinon, pourquoi _au québécois_ ?


----------



## Quantz

Nicomon said:


> Il ne faudrait pas non plus faire croire aux « non Français » que le français parlé au Québec est si différent.  À chacun ses régionalismes.
> Au fait, diriez-vous _adapter au belge, au suisse, au martiniquais, etc. _ en parlant de français parlé ailleurs?  Sinon, pourquoi _au québécois_ ?



Le français québécois n'est pas très différent du français de France (quoique, mais ce n'est pas le lieu de ce débat sémantico-philologique, sauf dans le domaine de la traduction de l'anglais, comme chacun sait : les Québécois tiennent à protéger leur langue de "l'invasion" angliciste.
Ayant de la famille au Québec, je connais le sujet.
Je dirais la même chose, évidemment, du français de Suisse (où j'ai vécu), de Belgique (où j'ai vécu), de Martinique (où j'ai vécu), du Congo (où je vais parfois).
Exemple archi-banal : les Belges disent : "tu saurais me passer le sel", phrase toute simple qu'aucun Français de France n'entend sans être au moins un instant dérouté.


----------



## joelooc

Est-ce que pour autant ce même Belge (dont la modalité semble héritée d'une saxonne influence) dirait Jahrbuch pour yearbook?


----------



## Quantz

Ce Belge a hérité d'une influence saxonne comme tous les Belges (Flamands et Wallons confondus).
Il dit yearbook. Comme tous les Français.


----------



## Nicomon

Quantz said:


> L'OP n'était pas québécois, mais russe.


 Je présume qu'il est encore russe. 
Mais à l'époque  (aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas) il vivait aux États-Unis et n'a pas précisé qu'il cherchait un terme strictement « franco-français ».
Le fil a été ouvert en 20*07* et a été réanimé plusieurs fois.  Personne à part heydzatsmi (#4) - pas même les Français - n'a suggéré _yearbook_.


----------



## Quantz

Personne, avant moi, n'avait souligné qu'album de finissants () n'est strictement pas dans l'usage idiomatique, ni en France, ni en Belgique, ni en Suisse.
Et personne, peut-être avant moi, n'a autant fréquenté les lycées français dans le monde (ou les grandes écoles françaises comme HEC ou autres, qui
toutes emploient… yearbook ).
[...]


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai mis en juin 2017 (#16) le lien vers le GDT où il est bien écrit* Québec* sous « album de finissants ». Ça me semble clair, mais encore faut-il cliquer sur le lien.
On ne mentionne pas « Québec » sous les autres termes suggérés et il faut être de mauvaise foi pour dire qu'ils ne seraient pas au moins compris.


> album de finissants   n. m.
> Québec
> album des finissants   n. m.
> Québec
> album de fin d'études   n. m.
> album-souvenir   n. m.


  Moi, c'est à _yearbook_ que je mets un .


----------

